#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης στον ΕΟΠΕΠ

## τεοκιζ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Σπουδάζω για Ηλεκτρολόγος σε ΙΕΚ.
Θα ήθελα να μου γράψει κάποιος εάν γνωρίζει και έχει δώσει εξετάσεις στον ΕΟΠΕΠ για πιστοποίηση, πώς είναι αυτές οι εξετάσεις και ποσό εύκολα ή δύσκολα είναι να τις περάσεις. 
Ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια στην ημέρα σας.

----------

